
Lost in Translation or Why GWT Isn’t the Future of Web Development - fogus
http://www.cforcoding.com/2009/10/lost-in-translation-or-why-gwt-isnt.html
======
silkodyssey
Whether or not GWT is the future of (client side) web development is left to
be seen but I think its very existence frameworks like it suggest that there
is a need that needs to be filled.

More and more advanced applications are being built in the browser and
Javascript doesn't provide the tools to build applications of that scale. Java
has been proven for these type of applications in the enterprise and it's not
surprising to see efforts being made to apply it to rich ajax applications.

